# Rowdy (by Pirate) delayed triple, etc., this morning



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

http://youtu.be/T0-kyE9XYqs
This morning we ran a delayed triple. M1-150 yds, M2-160 yds (angled back), M3-80 yds, B1-160 yds, B2-200 yds. Order was M1, M3, M2, B1, B2. B1 is on top of the levee (about 3-4 ft. high). B2 is about 30-40 yds behind the levee. 

Wind was at my back but slightly quartering to my right. There is a pretty severe drop off about halfway to M1 and M2. Not sure if dog could actually see the duck hit the ground. I did not use any primers in deference to the dry conditions (snow expected Sun). 

On the go bird when I put my hand down I accidently said "Shadow" and he didn't flinch. I was proud of him. 

I spent too much time trying to fine tune his line on B1 and I got some avoidance. His first look out was the best one and I should have sent him.
I got a cast refusal on B2 and then used voice to try and get him over the levee. But he stopped on top of the levee like where he found B1. I guess that was expecting too much. 

He did very good on ignoring the diversion.

Not every day has to be perfect for the dog and handler to learn something.

As always constructive comments are welcome.


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Wayne. This video is on private mode. That is unless you want it that way.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, switched to public. Dumb me I didn't even know there was such a thing as private mode.


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Did the same thing with a video this week its easy to do.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks! Wayne. Good job! Looked like he was a bit reluctant on the second blind. Like I posted on the other thread nice to see grass.


----------



## jakeruby (Feb 24, 2013)

Wayne, Love your work with your dogs and now I hope you can help me out.WITHOUT gundog now for over a year and my life feels empty.I have had 2 great labs but there lives are to short and hurtful when it comes to an end.Now my first lab ruby was out of marathon man and she was wound tight ft people loved her.I need some advise on what type of breeding I should be looking for.Iam getting older now and I need a line that is not so high strung.Will train for hunt test,hunting and best buddy.I remember watching md Houston run,not the fastest but the smartest.Need some advise. thanks


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Jakeruby, I like the bitch Cha Cha a lot. And I like Pirate a lot too. Both these dogs are pretty calm. Castile Creek kennels has a breeding of Cha Cha and Grady which I think would
be good. 
Pirate (FC AFC Land Ahoy) has a web site and lists
some breedings.
There are some videos of Cha Cha winning the SRS crown championship on YouTube. There are some of Pirate winning a field trial on YouTube also.
A word of caution, these pups are pretty expensive.

Hope this helps.
Edit: Cha and Grady pups are due in March .


----------



## jecartag (Feb 25, 2011)

Wayne, that's a great video. Thanks for sharing! So nice to see Rowdy's progress. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is the old man Shadow (by Patton) running the same setup. Look at that butt snapping at the duck (second retrieve) when I took it. Watch my left hand closely on the next delivery. Shadow is starting to slow down.
http://youtu.be/RZ2zAHcyAxk


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wayne video is on private again


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry. Now public


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

As to your last comment. It's the days that things *don't* go perfect that you get the best training done in my book.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> As to your last comment. It's the days that things *don't* go perfect that you get the best training done in my book.


I agree 100% with you. If things go perfect how much training are you actually doing. I had a good not so perfect session today and left the field feeling that we got something accomplished.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I also forgot, thanks wayne I love the videos. wish I could shoot some of my set ups. I have a go pro and 2 other video cameras I just never seem to get the shots to be good for viewing. I do video most of my ht runs with my glasses.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

It appears from the angle that he caved on the first blind to the downhill factor putting him off line and into danger of the first fall area. Would have stopped and handled him. Also poor initial line on B2

/Paul


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wayne, here's a challenge for your next video.
When you walk up and sit your dog on line, DO NOT take your eyes off of your dogs eyes from the time you come to line until you send for go bird. This includes looking at (fumbling with) the transmitter. You know where the marks are, and what transmitter # launches each station. If you have a tritronix the wheel click 1, 2, 3 without having to look.
Anyway, the important thing is the dog and knowing where THEY are looking etc. No need for you to look out into the field except briefly when lining dog up and maybe a glance if you must when shot goes off.
Give it a try.
Even at an event there is no need to look out as marks are being shot except for the flyer.
Watch your dog.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Breck, Thanks for the comments. I have a new transmitter. TT green one. The wheel selector is smaller than my previous black PL model and I am still trying to get used to it. Gundog, you are correct.
I learn a lot from watching my videos and from the comments I receive.
Thx.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

OK Wayne, 
Watch your Dog
.
also review vid when lining dog up for 1st blind. What was dog communicating to you on line?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rowdy was confused for some reason and was not sure of what I wanted.
It was not like him.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Breck, Trying to get something out of a weathered in day. Practicing looking at dog and operating TT transmitter for wingers. I went through three winger stations forward and backwards. The sound doesn't work on my 4th release. After working on this for a while the selector wheel has loosened up a bit. Thanks for the comment.
http://youtu.be/HDq0ESqhA7s


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Now you're cooking with gas. If you can hold transmitter to your outside out of dogs vision all the better.


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> As to your last comment. It's the days that things *don't* go perfect that you get the best training done in my book.


^^^^^^^ This !!! ^^^^^


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Wayne

have you run this dog yet in any test or trials ?
if so how did he do?
if not, why?

thx for posting your videos...I think you are going a nice job
I just wish the videos quality was a little better....lol

thx


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rowdy has two senior passes. Shadow is HRCH.


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Wayne 

what's you mind set in your videos are you testing or training?

thx


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Training always


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh I forgot to mention Wayne.
Based on the 1st video of the interrupted triple an 2 blinds I would enter and run that dog in the next 2 or 3 Quals near you.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Could you please explain how this is a "delayed" triple? Maybe I don't know what I'm looking at here, and its been a long time since I have run any, but doesn't delayed mean that you interrupt the series of marks with at least one blind? He did pick up all 3 marks first, right? My only "suggestion" would be to leave the bird in his mouth until you have him looking at the next mark. Seemed a little quick to take it away. Rowdy is looking good though!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

For the 3 markd, He shot 2, picked up 1, shot 1, picked up 2, then ran 2 blinds I think.
.
Delayed multiples and interrupted marks are 2 different animals.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Knowing you're a 2 sided heeling guy why didn't you run him from your right side on the last bird down?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The delayed triple is supposed to be a way to keep head swinging in check. It is recommended by Dennis Voigt. It keeps singles in the picture but adds the memory factor on the first bird down. Breck had the order correct. Launch M1, M3, retrieve M3, launch M2 and retrieve. Then retrieve M1.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Daren, It's so complicated. I forgot. But faced with a triple, I line him up on the side of the direction of M3.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Wayne and Breck. Part of the problem is I can not see the birds or hear the shots on my screen here. So, is this in fact a "delayed" or "interrupted" multi? Thanks again!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne, as for marks:

1. I don't know what your sit standard is. If once you say sit, the dog cannot move its front feet (Aycock school), you needed a correction, when dog moved from M1 to M2. 
If you allow dog to move its front feet (Lardy school), no issue. I would say that you stepped from front shoulder on M1 to dog butt on M2. I think you should consider moving away from dog, to cue for M2, but staying even with front shoulder.
2. Consider working dog with bird in mouth on mark before taking the bird. Dogs are more pliable with bird in mouth, so try for spinal alignment with bird in mouth and look for bird acknowledgement before taking it from the dog.
3. I thought you sent much louder for M3 than M2. Since the marks appear to be about the same distance, I would think that volume should be similar

Ted


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't use primers because of the potential for a grass fire. It was extremely dry and we had a grass fire about 10 days or so ago. It was started by the hay truck and it was a rare calm day so it was contained quickly. But it scared me pretty bad.

However succesive days of sleet, rain and snow it is now muddy.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

On blinds

1. When dog returns from B1, line dog up for B2 with bumper in mouth (again dog more compliant with bumper in mouth). Then tell dog "sit." Take bumper. Do not allow movement once you say "sit." I think you will cut out a lot of mat dancing, if you line the dog for next blind before you take bumper and if you enforce sit standard.
2. Also, try to keep dog tight to you. When dog returned from B1, if you were aimed at 12 o'clock, dog was flared away from you at 11 o'clock. I would work on keeping his shoulder tight to my knee. Again, I think this will help you cut down on unnecessary mat dancing.
3. On verbal cast near end of B2, your voice has a more nervous quality to it. I would try to keep tone of "back" the same, with increased volume only. 
4. Try not to use "come in" whistle unless you really need it. When you use it - like you did on the return of B2 - you demean its significance.


How old is the dog?

Ted


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Ted. Rowdy is 22 mo.


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Training always


Then why don't you correct him when you have the opportunity ???

M3 or B2 

just asking


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wayne sorry for picking on you but....
Try to be more precise and deliberate with your movements on line. (Search online for videos of changing of the guard at the tomb of unknown soldiers and watch a few of them) a great example of every movement has a purpose otherwise there is no movement.
.
Second try not to "take" birds from dog. Do take hold of bird but "ask" dog to drop, bird falls out of dogs mouth, "then" you can flip it into bucket. 
Pulling bird upward while dog has hold is the beginning of the end for some dogs.


----------



## GRun (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you Wayne/Rowdy for sharing videos and for the others that have offered comments and suggestions. This thread is very helpful to me, and probably many others, in helping to understanding the level of precision needed to handle dogs on more advanced set-ups.

Appreciate the efforts


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Wayne.

First, thanks for your efforts with the videos. I think they are great, good quality, and if you click to full screen, and watch close, I am surprised at how well you an see the action.. I know its not an easy task to get a good vid..

So many methods, and different ways to run dog. 
I know, if it were my training day, I would have been chastised as to how I originally lined the dog to start with. You had Rowdys spine lined to the left,towards memory bird (M1) right off the bat.

I have been taught to always line the dog spine to the go bird (M2 in your vid), then step way up on the dog(he isnt allowed to move his buty or feet,just his head) to get him to look to M1. When he is keyed on that mark, throw it, but do not be in such a hurry to then step back, or away from dogs shoulder, to pull him to M2. make sure to take your time,and reaaly let him have a chance to stay focused on the memory bird, before you pull him to throw go bird.

This method has really helped me with unnecessary movement by the dog, and has improved my "sit" at the line.

I think you have a wonderful dog in Rowdy! I bet you will go far with him..

Jealous regards: 

Gooser


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey Wayne
Within the next 6 weeks there are 3 field trials down near Giddings and Manheim.
Log into EE and enter that Roudy dog in the Quals or Derby if he's not 2 yet.
Once you enter train on running 80% SINGLES off multiple guns. Work on Long Retired, not short.
Will be watching the entries for you name.
Go get em.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Gooser. 

I tried to implement some of the tips I received this morning. I was going to video but the horse herd kept messing with me. Can you believe one of the horses went over and pulled a duck out of the winger? Who would have thought?

Two things I did try: 
Not looking at TT winger transmitter. I discovered I need a much longer lanyard to get it away from my body. Got to work on that. 
I did try to get him to line up and sit with the BIM prior to running a blind and that worked like a champ. 

Breck, I don't know if we are ready for the derby or qual yet. We haven't been able to do any water work since 12/3/13 due to the extended winter. Looks like mid to latter part of next week the weather will warm up so we can get back in the water with a vest. Rowdy is 2 on Mar 30. 
Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## jakeruby (Feb 24, 2013)

Wayne,Can not send pms yet but wanted to thank you for info on pups.Looking for Land Ahoy pup out of a good blk fm but all I see is choc fm being breed to him.Nothing against choc but I would like black.Also looking at rev pups.If you hear anything let me know,also about any other good breedings.Thanks


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Breck, I don't know if we are ready for the derby or qual yet. Rowdy is 2 on Mar 30.
> .


How do YOU really know that if you don't step up to the line for real !!!!!!!!!!

He may just surprise you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

He will only be 2 once!

We weren't even close to ready for Derby,, but we went anyway, and had a Ball...

Gooser


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

jakeruby, I sent you a pm with a couple of breedings of black puppies by Pirate. It was from the FC AFC Land Ahoy website. I don't know anything about the dams but both have reasonably good titles (MH or QAA or both). I would look at their pedigrees. They can be found online.
http://fcafclandahoy.com/


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wayne according to one landowner down south TX water situation in good 
Just enter the next 3 or 4 upcoming derbies before he ages out. In the mean time singles singles singles. Don't worry about the water so much cause you have to get past 2 sets of land marks first. Just go. 
.
PS post video from last fall of him doing down the shore mark or whatever u got.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Breck, This is from 5/10/13 slightly before we finished swimby. He doesn't cheat the returns any more.
http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...(by-Pirate)&highlight=Rowdy+(by+Pirate)+shore


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Wayne, 

I'm with Breck and think you should run a few derbies with Rowdy, seems to be ready based on the video's you post, and you will have a blast!


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Wayne, Rowdy is more than ready to run derbies......Enter him and go have fun. You'll be glad you did.......

Chris and I both have Pirate pups...........Pirate pups can hold their own when it comes to marking.

Run Rowdy have fun....

Randy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Wayne- I am just amazed at how far Rowdy has come since the last time I've watched his videos. You are doing a very nice job with him. On B2, you are turning your body in towards the dog in order to try and get the dog alignment you are after. Your body should Stay straight towards the end point of the blind. The alignment of the spine should have come upon his return from B1, withe the head alignment being done with your leg/hand/voice, without rotating your body towards the dog. 

Just food for thought: sometimes you enter dogs just to see where they are. Not necessarily to think you're going home with a blue ribbon. And, you might surprise yourself!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok wayne I remember that vid.
Here's the deal before the 1st derby you're going to enter go back to that same pond. Do basically the same drill but use ducks n wingers and stickmen at both. If you can have at least one bird boy sitting at short gun picking his nose.
Run the setup a tad tighter by moving line to right. 
Next move line way back from shore line a good 50 yards.
If dog will swim past boy close enough he can spit on dog your ok.
Be sure to handle if dog caves to old fall or shoreline early.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

PS
From little i've seen this is a good smart dog who is doing well despite your mistakes (no offence intended). 
On line just worry about knowing he identifies guns (come to line, sit, wait and watch him survey situation on his own. When you See he's spotted what's going on then go to work) and making sure he's positioned and watching to see each fall.
That's it, he'll make you look good if you limit fussing around, relax and have fun. 
So, singles singles singles on land. A few down the shore marks and add reentries somehow. Use ducks.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok I'm working on my schedule.


----------



## Rozet (Jul 4, 2012)

Great Wayne, go get em, you are going to have a very fun journey. Have fun. Bruce


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, I did it. But I'm not telling anyone where or when. And I used an alias. LOL!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> OK, I did it. But I'm not telling anyone where or when. And I used an alias. LOL!


wayne,

you can't hide from the entry express sleuths on rtf. you will have a biggest gallery in derby history!

only problem is all these yayhoos who have been critiqueing you are gonna take credit for your ribbon! best of luck!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Um you should really enter Red River too and go hang out with Lanse!


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Good luck john !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

http://youtu.be/12G5Vxrt5HA

Tying to implement some of the constructive suggestions I rec'd. 
I did a dry pop coming out of the holding blind to get the juices flowing. I should have had his lead off by then but forgot.
M1 is 270 yds. I ran this mark quite a while ago but a whole lot closer. The goal was for him not to slide down the slope. He held his line pretty good. I had two stickmen out to simulate a flyer station somewhat.
B1 is 150 yds down hill into trees and across a ditch with some underbrush. The goal was to line him up for the blind before taking the duck. He got into the trees and was having a hard time seeing me, I think. 
M2 was just a chip shot at 120 yds.
B2 was only 120 yds but again the goal was to get his body lined up for the blind before taking the duck. I had to turn his head with moving my knee as while lined up correctly he was looking at the gun station.
I ran another mark off camera at 185 yds as I had to move the line.

Order M1, B1, M2, B2, M3

As always constructive comments are welcome.


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

Best of Luck ! 



Wayne Nutt said:


> OK, I did it. But I'm not telling anyone where or when. And I used an alias. LOL!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wayne besides your vids I don't know the training you do. So...
I will only comment that when one trains alone it is very easy to get into the trap of trying to do everything in an hour. The result is your training can be out of balance. It's very tempting with one or two dogs to set up 3 or 4 remotes, pant a few blind piles and run the dogs on whatever. 
Anyway analyze what training your dog "needs" and work on that. Depending on how lessons go adapt or revise your plans.
Traing alone the easiest way to get out of balance is running way to many blinds. The other is giving dog a steady diet of doubles, triples or quads peppered with blinds.
Not saying you're out of balance but you're at that stage you need to really think about what you're doing and why.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne: looks much crisper and precise. 

A few comments: 
a) At the 2.00 mark, when you receive the dog (bird in mouth) and align him for the blind, the dog shuffles forward after you take the bird. I would correct and not let the dog leave the sit (sit means sit). 
b) On your first blind, I think the whistle is too loud. You want to use just enough whistle to get a response. That way, when you really blow, there is a difference. You can use volume and tone on your whistle to communicate with your dog, just as you use voice. 
c) At the 4.33 mark when you are aligning your dog for your second blind, his feet are close to you, but his body is leaning away. I would work on eliminating the lean.

Ted


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Ted and Breck, Ted you have a sharp eye. I saw the little step at 2:00 but never would have seen the lean at 4:33. I know how to correct 2:00 but what would you suggest for the 4:33 lean?

I really do try to keep balance. Lots of singles. Probably multiple marks only once or twice a week. If it is really a windy day where marks are not so easy to control (wingers get blown over). I will do blinds only. But no more than once a week.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't know what your command sequence is. For me, I would keep my feet close to dog, say "heel" and communicate that I wanted the dog tighter to me. It is something to work on in obedience or wagon wheel. Bill Petrovish has a command "close." When he wants Ammo tighter to his leg, he says "close" and she moves sideways. Pretty impressive. If you had a little heeling tab, you could put it on the collar and give a little pull as you said "heel, here, close, etc."


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Your dog has a pretty good command of basic marks and blinds. Why not try interrupted singles or doubles with Rowdy?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

By interrupted, you mean launch mark then run blind and then pick up mark?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> By interrupted, you mean launch mark then run blind and then pick up mark?




Yes. You could start with them wide apart like your marks in the video


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

As always Wayne thanks. Good job. Really nice to see grass and even though you have the heavier coat on, I would love to be able to train in those conditions right now. Thanks to Breck and Ted for the excellent comments. Very helpful!!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Breck, you have described me to a tee! Too many blinds screwed up our marking, now doing a steady diet of triples and doubles with blinds. Basically test scenarios. Realizing now that we need to do more singles to hone in the marking skills again. Thanks for the tap on the forehead. and thanks Wayne for facilitating these conservations!


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Jennifer Henion said:


> Breck, you have described me to a tee! Too many blinds screwed up our marking, now doing a steady diet of triples and doubles with blinds. Basically test scenarios. Realizing now that we need to do more singles to hone in the marking skills again. Thanks for the tap on the forehead. and thanks Wayne for facilitating these conservations!


It's easy to get caught in the testing not training scenario. I would like to (doesn't always happen) focus on concept training, take one marking and one blind concept and teach them and work on them for a week maybe 2 if needed, then move on. And return after a week or so to proof your training.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Wayne, thanks for posting the vids. You are doing great and have received lots of good advice. Good luck on your derby.
If it hasn't been posted before you should try to get with some training groups as many times as you can before the trial. You should also try to shoot a bunch of flyers for your dog before the trial.
Your dog just may come unglued when he sees live people in the field as well as two-three people at the short flyer station along with all the sights, sounds, and smells that go along with being at a trial.
He looks like he can do the work!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We shot lots of flyers last fall. I am going tomorrow to buy some for this weekend. My son and a friend shoot and train with me on weekends. Flyers are really getting expensive.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Me and Rowdy had a very good day before the wind advisory kicked in. We ran four singles: Left-245 yds, Center-265 yds, Right momma poppa at 215 yds. He ran nice lines and almost front footed, but not quite, all four marks. I was proud of him.

I could have got a little more distance out of the field but I remembered an article by Dennis Voight. He cautioned to leave lots of space behind the marks. Presumbely this is to teach the dog to check up on his own. Rather than have to because of a fence or tree line behind the marks. I had 100 yds behind the left mark and about 75 behind the center mark. Not so much on the right marks.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Today we did flyers. First I did a senior ht setup and that went very well. Then a 300 yd white coat flyer single. It was an angle back. Rowdy was like a freight train on a string enroute. 
Ted, I got a correction in several days ago on the little shuffle on blinds. That has gone away. Thank you again for the help in suggesting lining the dog for the blind with BIM. That has reduced the movement on line and his initial lines are much better as a result.
The flyers we had today were excellant. The bad news is my bird supplier is going to stop raising ducks. I will have enough for this spring but need to start looking for a new duck man.
My son had a deadline from his wife so I didn't get a chance to video.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ted, I got a correction in several days ago on the little shuffle on blinds. That has gone away. Thank you again for the help in suggesting lining the dog for the blind with BIM. That has reduced the movement on line and his initial lines are much better as a result.



Wayne, I think you will find on multiple mark set ups that Rowdy is more pliable with the bird in mouth. So line him up on the mat for the next mark with bird in mouth before you have him sit and take the bird. Then send him. If you take the bird out first, you will find moving him is less easy.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

If I may suggest, to further reduce the need to move dog on line while picking up marks, while dog is returning with bird, point your toes and chest at next bird. Receive dog in this position so when he sits he is already facing next bird. I use a preparatory cue word "nuther bird", when they give their particular quirky "got it boss", take bird, cue "mark", send.
When pointing toes at next mark to receive dog stand still and lead dog to heel position with hand.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

1 put collar on dog at truck. You will get more out of dry pop coming to the line.
2 when you take bird, use right hand and bring bird away to your right. Do not bring bird over dogs head. 
3 the dog is leaning away because your hovering over him and influencing him away. Don Remein told me twelve years ago to stand up, quit leaning over the dog. Was some of the best handling advice I received 

/Paul


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Once again thanks guys. You'll have been immeasurable help for me. 
Paul you are right I messed up the dry pop sequence. 
But you bring up another issue. In Dave Rorem's dvd he suggests bringing the dog through the holding blind (s) without the ecollar. He suggests that not putting the ecollar on the dog as he comes out of the truck is the first clue that he is at a test.
On the order hand Lardy does as Paul suggests, put ecollar on the dog right after getting off the truck.

I always set up at least one holding blind and use my mule as a holding blind. I often will set up two holding blinds plus mule. Then bring the dog through the holding blinds w/o ecollar but on lead, take lead off at last holding blind, put ecollar on after leaving the last holding blind.

So, what do others do? Is my technique worth the effort?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Your time could be better spent than messing with a bunch of holding blinds. One is enough but half the time don't bother with any. 
As to the collar. 
Put ecollar on dog while it is still sitting in hole on truck. Or if kennel setup prevents this, put ecollar on dog before you put him on ground. 
When dog hits ground, SIT. 
Next call dog to you and clip on pinch collar with training tab attached. Trading tab length should be set so when holding knotted end in 2 fingers and dog at heel sit you can just hook thumb into your jeans pocket. 
Hold tab always unless dog is retrieving.
Do not use leash for training at all. Training tab and pinch collar along with ecollar only.
For tests you need a "traffic lead" with choke chain built in.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Personally I think it varies as the dog gets older. With a young dog put the collar on right out of the truck or even while the dog is still on the truck. 
As the dog gets older and more proficient you should vary when you put the collar on. Truck, first holding blind, second holding blind, and at the line. The dogs are intelligent enough to know what's up. 
If you put the collar on and correct for something on the way to the first holding blind the dog will probably be compliant on the way to the line from the second
holding blind.
I guess you could put the collar on at the truck and choose to correct for something on the way from the second holding blind to the line. Overlooking an infraction in the first holding blind. But again they know what's up.
I think your idea of multiple holding blinds is worth the effort. It's also good to not use one occasionally, walk to the line and keep going. Bypassing a mat, and walk a slow circle back behind the line then back to the mat. There are things that can be done alone that can't be done in a group because it takes up too much time.


----------

